# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  17/11/07 - Love or Lust?

## mark

17/11/07
Love or Lust?

This one I chose because It was incredibly powerful and had me on a high for a number of days! it was a truly awesome dream

*Love or Lust?*

Im at a team meeting with work except rather then in a office im in a library. Everyone is sitting themselves down and a girl I have never seen before sits next to me. 

She is utterly beautiful and im totally stunned by her I cant help but stare. She is mixed race, has dark hair that is not quite straight and its long and shiney, her skin is so smooth and beautiful and her hazel eyes that reflect the light have me lost. She is wearing a black dress of some sort.

Anyway she sits very close to me and I fell my heart race as her leg presses against mine....

...dream shifts and im in a cinema, its dark but not to dark and im not aware of any other people there. She is lying against me and I have my arm around her with my hand resting just below her breast, she has her hand resting at the top and on the inside of my thigh.

Its one of those almost awkward moments that are utterly thrilling and exciting to the core, I could fell my heart beating hard and my breathing was fast and shallow and she could sense it to and gave a little smile and I know she is thinking the same thing as me when she puts her leg over and inside mine.

I lightly brush her leg with my hand and bring it up to her chin where I gently tilt her head back and kiss her, its the most exciting and utterly thrilling kiss I could imagine.

----------


## bro

Man Mark...I could learn a thing or two from your dreams! You give a very good visual description that really gets my visual mind going.. :Oops: .  Your descriptions of heartbeat, breathing and..reflections in the eyes are spectacular..

they get me thinking about past relationships :Sad:  hehe..

But really, move for move in this dream, (literally and figurativey) you tell the story of the dream very well..conveying every detail perfectly..I could feel the excitement that you had felt..and that's the sign of a good writer.

I've had dreams of random girls too...and having feelings for them though i could just not figure out what they were for the life of me...I'd call it lust my friend ::lol:: 

Good selection

----------


## mark

ha ha yeah lust lol its strange cos it felt so incredibly intense more so then anything I have ever felt in real life ..... dam how bad is that lol

 ::lol::  once again mate thanks for the great compliments, yeah I get what you mean about thinking of past relationships. In a way once the high died down I found that I missed that and felt a little lonely lol

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I agree with bro; that was very well described. Almost felt like I was there. I love dreams about such intense attraction like that. It's crazy how the feelings can just come on so strong, stay for a few minutes, during your dream, and then _Bam_; you wake up, the girl is gone, and the only thing left of such an intense fling is a fleeting memory. It's incredible.

Nice dream!

----------

